# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  96 ای های عزیز سوالاتونو از 95 ای های گرامی بپرسید

## king of konkur

خسته نباشید 95 ای های عزیز بعد از یک سال که فک کنم دارین تفریح میکنین الان

96 ای های عزیزم که الان دارین استارت میزنین واسه خوندن و دارین کم کم میرین جلو

یه 95 ای خیلی میتونه یه کنکوری سال بعدو راهنمایی کنه تا بقیه

سوالاتونو بپرسید هر کدوم از 95 ای های عزیز که تونستند جواب میدن

مرسی

----------


## Saeedza160

سلام راه و چاه تک رقمی شدن؟کارهای درست و اشتباهی که انجام دادین؟منابعی که خیلی کمکتون کرد؟ساعت نطالعه و چیزایی که خودتون بهتر میدونید.ممنون ان شا الله موفق باشید

----------


## daniad

اگه سوالی از کنکور ریاضی دارید میتونید به من پیام بدید تا جایی ک بتونم راهنمایی میکنم

----------


## Saeedza160

تجربی هستم.خوشحال میشم از راهنمایی های شما هم برخوردار بشم ولی شبکه اجتماعی ندارم.

----------


## king of konkur

> اگه سوالی از کنکور ریاضی دارید میتونید به تلگرام من پیام بدید تا جایی ک بتونم راهنمایی میکنم
> id : daniad6


داداش گلم اگه میشه اینجا هم بعضی سوالاتو جواب بدین تا کسایی که واسه کنکور تلگرامشونو حذف کردن و فقط انجمن میانم استفاده کنن
مرسی

----------


## R7P

سلام به ۹۶ ای های عزیز من امسال کنکور دادم نه راضیم نه ناراضی یه چیزی بین این دوتا پرستاری رو  به حتم میارم ولی پزشکی شاید نیارم.اگر نیارم انشالله سال بعد
آقا من تا قبل از کنکور.کنکور رو فقط بعنوان یه کابوس در نظر میگرفتم ولی بعد کنکور واقعا به این نتیجه رسیدم که چیز خاصی نیست مثل همون قلم چیه با یه ذره تعداد رقبای بیشتر و سوال استانداردتر!!!!!!
واقعا میشه با مطالعه ی روزی ۱۰ یا۱۲ ساعت پیوسته(روی این پیوسته دقت کنید) رتبه برتر شد البته کفیتشم مهمه.استرس طبیعیه  ولی نه بیش از حد.خواهشا حتی یه خط رو جانذارید چه از کتاب درسی چه غیر درسی چون واقعا سوالاتی رو دیدم امسال که همه متن رو  میدونستم چی میگه  بجز یک کلمه که اون حالمو می گرفت
خواهشا حرف های دوستان و فامیل و حسودان و..... بجز کسانی که میدونید خیرخواهتونن رو بحساب نیارید
با خانواده سر اسرائیل و داعش و احمدی نژاد و اینا بحث نکنید[emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji112] [emoji112] 
به مهمونا توجه نکنید درستون رو بخونید
اصلا به نمره ی ترازتون به عنوان یک گارانتی نگاه نکنید و یا از کنکور ناامید نشید فقط از آزمونتون یاد بگیرید نکات رو
خواهشا آزمونتون رو بررسی کنید
خواهشا dvd نگیرید (توصیه ای از یک داغ دیده)
دیگه همینا امیدوارم موفق باشید

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

----------


## RAHI

ایا واقعا تو کلاس های کنکور نکات یا ... میگن که توکتابای کمک درسی خوب یا معروف بازار پیدا نشه و توی کنکور بدرد بخوره؟سوالاتی مشابه سوالات کنکور کار میشه ( مثلا توی کلاس معلمای معروف؟)
کدوم کتاب ها به دردتون خورد؟(اگه کسی فیزیک فرید شهریاری یا شیمی 3 گاج استفاده کرده نتیجه داده؟)
واقعا به مشاور نیاز هست؟
توی سوم اگه تستی کار کنیم چی؟
اگه بر میگشتین به تابستون دوم به سوم و قرار بود درس بخونین درسای دومو میخوندین یا سوم؟

----------


## king of konkur

> ایا واقعا تو کلاس های کنکور نکات یا ... میگن که توکتابای کمک درسی خوب یا معروف بازار پیدا نشه و توی کنکور بدرد بخوره؟سوالاتی مشابه سوالات کنکور کار میشه ( مثلا توی کلاس معلمای معروف؟)
> کدوم کتاب ها به دردتون خورد؟(اگه کسی فیزیک فرید شهریاری یا شیمی 3 گاج استفاده کرده نتیجه داده؟)
> واقعا به مشاور نیاز هست؟
> توی سوم اگه تستی کار کنیم چی؟
> اگه بر میگشتین به تابستون دوم به سوم و قرار بود درس بخونین درسای دومو میخوندین یا سوم؟


نکاتی که تو کلاسا میگن گاهن زیاد از حده
ممکنه کلاسی پیدا کنی ی نکاتی بت بگه واقعن خوب باشه ها
ولی خب کلاساییم هستن از سال 70 یه نکته در میارن میگن هیچ جا نیس در حالی که اون نکته از کتابای درسی قبلی حذف شده
از نظر من درسیو که واقعن نیاز به کلاس داری کلاس برو
سوالات مشابه کنکورو تو کتابای گاجم میتونی پیدا کنی
مشابه ک ن ولی ایده یکیه مثلن
بابا سوالای سال قبلم که نگاه کنی ایده کلی دستتون میاد. گول 99 درصد مشابهت با کنکورو نخورین همش کشکه
من دوم به سوم اگه بر میگشتم اول فصل 4 و 54 فیزیکو میخوندم
فیزیک دومم میخوندم همین
سرمو شلوغ نمیکردم
و سومتون از تشریحی غافل نشین خب 
مسئولین میخابن بیدار میشن قانون عوض میکنن. واسه ما تاثیر قطعی بود یدفه یکی خاب دید شد موثر
تستی هم اگه کار کردین خوبه
ولی خب همش تستی نباشه
سوالی هست در خدمتم

----------


## Ali35

ببخشید به سوال کسی هست از دی وی دی های مهربان نتیجه گرفته باشه؟

----------


## king of konkur

> سلام راه و چاه تک رقمی شدن؟کارهای درست و اشتباهی که انجام دادین؟منابعی که خیلی کمکتون کرد؟ساعت نطالعه و چیزایی که خودتون بهتر میدونید.ممنون ان شا الله موفق باشید


سلام داداشم
من تک رقمی نشدم ببینم چجوری باید درس خوند
بزرگ ترین کار اشتباهی که من انجام دادم قطع نکردن اینترنت بود
حتی انجمنم دیگه نیا
فقط بخون
فقط
هرچی بیشتر بهتر
تا میتونی باید بخونی
من 13 ساعت میخوندم روزای تعطیل
ولی خب همیشه 13 نمیشد. 
تورو خدا عاشقم نشین
من بدبخت شدم ماه آخر
بعد برین تو دانشگاه عاشق شین. تو ایام کنکور اصلا و ابدا
ولی من رشته ریاضیم
بچه های تجربی 95 ایشالا کمکتون میکنن
موفق باشی

----------


## Saeedza160

> سلام به ۹۶ ای های عزیز من امسال کنکور دادم نه راضیم نه ناراضی یه چیزی بین این دوتا پرستاری رو  به حتم میارم ولی پزشکی شاید نیارم.اگر نیارم انشالله سال بعد
> آقا من تا قبل از کنکور.کنکور رو فقط بعنوان یه کابوس در نظر میگرفتم ولی بعد کنکور واقعا به این نتیجه رسیدم که چیز خاصی نیست مثل همون قلم چیه با یه ذره تعداد رقبای بیشتر و سوال استانداردتر!!!!!!
> واقعا میشه با مطالعه ی روزی ۱۰ یا۱۲ ساعت پیوسته(روی این پیوسته دقت کنید) رتبه برتر شد البته کفیتشم مهمه.استرس طبیعیه  ولی نه بیش از حد.خواهشا حتی یه خط رو جانذارید چه از کتاب درسی چه غیر درسی چون واقعا سوالاتی رو دیدم امسال که همه متن رو  میدونستم چی میگه  بجز یک کلمه که اون حالمو می گرفت
> خواهشا حرف های دوستان و فامیل و حسودان و..... بجز کسانی که میدونید خیرخواهتونن رو بحساب نیارید
> با خانواده سر اسرائیل و داعش و احمدی نژاد و اینا بحث نکنید[emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji112] [emoji112] 
> به مهمونا توجه نکنید درستون رو بخونید
> اصلا به نمره ی ترازتون به عنوان یک گارانتی نگاه نکنید و یا از کنکور ناامید نشید فقط از آزمونتون یاد بگیرید نکات رو
> خواهشا آزمونتون رو بررسی کنید
> خواهشا dvd نگیرید (توصیه ای از یک داغ دیده)
> ...


آقا ممنون لطف کردی ان شا الله پزشکی کرمونشاه بیاری

----------


## king of konkur

> ببخشید به سوال کسی هست از دی وی دی های مهربان نتیجه گرفته باشه؟


داداش گلم
برو کتاب ریاضی پایه و دیف مهندس مهربانو بگیر کافیه
من دیف میخاستم کنار بذارم به لطف کتاب ایشون دیف رو کامل تو کنکور زدم
کتاباشونم من فقط تست سراسری زدم
نتیجه هم گرفتم
والا دی وی دی مهندسو ندیدم
اگه مثه کتاباشون باشه خب ارزش داره
ولی کلا من با دی وی دی مخالفم
موفق باشی

----------


## R7P

> آقا ممنون لطف کردی ان شا الله پزشکی کرمونشاه بیاری


خواهش انشالله شماهم به هدفتون برسید

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

----------


## Saeedza160

راستی داداش سروش مویینی کرمونشاه کلاس داشته یا داره؟

----------


## amirhosseinR

واسه لغت اول اول برین لغات اخر کتابو بخونبن اگه چند تا معنی داره همه رو حفظ کنید و روی معنی های دورازحد انتظار بیشتر تاکید کنید دو سوال از سه سوال از همیناس...چون من از الگو میخوندم و خیلی وقتمو گرفت.....
درضمن واسه املا نشر دریافت بهترین کتابه حیف که من دیر فهمیدم...
سوالات سراسری رو از همون اول اول بزنین و هیچ وقت نگین حیفه بمونه واسه آخر خودمو امتحان کنم که این بزرگ ترین اشتباه عمرتونه... خیلی از سوالا تکرار میشن و از طرفی با جو سوالات کنکور  اشنا میشین(مهمترین نکته)....
اگه ساعت مطالعه تون کمه برین خانه کنکور(پیشنهاد ویژه)...
اصلا به تراز آزمونای آزمایشی توجه نکنید شما فقط بکوب بخونید(حداقل 70 ساعت خالص خالص درهفته) حتی اگه تراز اومد پایین توجه نکنید...به این توجه کنید هرچه به کنکور 96 نزدیک میشیم تعداد رقیبان شما کمتر میشه و شانس شما برای قبولی بیشتر و شما جزء اونایی که کنار میکشن نباشید(هر موقع کم آوردید به این فکر کنید)
آزمونای آزمایشی گاهی اوقات شکر زیادی میخورن :Yahoo (4):  مثلا من همیشه تو سنجش پایین ترین درصد و ترازم مال شیمی بود یه بار که درصدم اومد 29%!!!!!در حالی که من شیمی 94 رو 90% و 95 رو 76%(خراب کردم) زدم......
همیشه سخت کار کنید و تلاش کنید و دست از تلاش برندارید حتی اگه  یه هفته 92 ساعت خوندید نگید زیاد خوندم(البته بهش افتخار کنید)شما تو یه رقابت بزرگ هستید و کم نیستن کسایی که بالای 80 ساعت میخونن...
من با معدلی پایین ازآخر آبان شروع کردم و فقط کتاب کمک درسی داشتم و آزمون میرفتم و دیگر هیچ.....نه کلاس نه dvd(عاقا! dvd نخرید)نه مشاور...فقط تلاش زیاد و مستمرو اراده ای محکم....
درضمن هیچ درسی رو کنار نزاربد اگه نمیفهمین دوباره بخونین اگه نشد دوباره اگه نشد دوباره اگه دیدین بیشتر از 20 بار این کارو کردین و بازم اونو نمیفهمین اون وقت باید یه فکر اساسی کرد...من اون اوایل با ریاضی مشکل داشتم ولی سرسخت بودم...یه معادله ساده رو نمیتونستم حل کنم همش اشباه در میومد....ولی من اون معادله رو 13 بار حل کردم تا به جواب رسیدم اونقدر خوندم تا روش کم بشه...
فعلا اینا یادم بود...موفق باشید

----------


## king of konkur

up

----------


## Lullaby

من مشکلی توی درسام ندارم تنها مشکلم اینه که همش با خودم میگم آخرش چی میشه؟؟
و اینکه آزمون رو واقعا نمیدونم باید چی ثبت نام کنم.....
خانه کنکور چیه؟؟

----------


## Gladiolus

> واسه لغت اول اول برین لغات اخر کتابو بخونبن اگه چند تا معنی داره همه رو حفظ کنید و روی معنی های دورازحد انتظار بیشتر تاکید کنید دو سوال از سه سوال از همیناس...چون من از الگو میخوندم و خیلی وقتمو گرفت.....
> درضمن واسه املا نشر دریافت بهترین کتابه حیف که من دیر فهمیدم...
> سوالات سراسری رو از همون اول اول بزنین و هیچ وقت نگین حیفه بمونه واسه آخر خودمو امتحان کنم که این بزرگ ترین اشتباه عمرتونه... خیلی از سوالا تکرار میشن و از طرفی با جو سوالات کنکور  اشنا میشین(مهمترین نکته)....
> اگه ساعت مطالعه تون کمه برین خانه کنکور(پیشنهاد ویژه)...
> اصلا به تراز آزمونای آزمایشی توجه نکنید شما فقط بکوب بخونید(حداقل 70 ساعت خالص خالص درهفته) حتی اگه تراز اومد پایین توجه نکنید...به این توجه کنید هرچه به کنکور 96 نزدیک میشیم تعداد رقیبان شما کمتر میشه و شانس شما برای قبولی بیشتر و شما جزء اونایی که کنار میکشن نباشید(هر موقع کم آوردید به این فکر کنید)
> آزمونای آزمایشی گاهی اوقات شکر زیادی میخورن مثلا من همیشه تو سنجش پایین ترین درصد و ترازم مال شیمی بود یه بار که درصدم اومد 29%!!!!!در حالی که من شیمی 94 رو 90% و 95 رو 76%(خراب کردم) زدم......
> همیشه سخت کار کنید و تلاش کنید و دست از تلاش برندارید حتی اگه  یه هفته 92 ساعت خوندید نگید زیاد خوندم(البته بهش افتخار کنید)شما تو یه رقابت بزرگ هستید و کم نیستن کسایی که بالای 80 ساعت میخونن...
> من با معدلی پایین ازآخر آبان شروع کردم و فقط کتاب کمک درسی داشتم و آزمون میرفتم و دیگر هیچ.....نه کلاس نه dvd(عاقا! dvd نخرید)نه مشاور...فقط تلاش زیاد و مستمرو اراده ای محکم....
> درضمن هیچ درسی رو کنار نزاربد اگه نمیفهمین دوباره بخونین اگه نشد دوباره اگه نشد دوباره اگه دیدین بیشتر از 20 بار این کارو کردین و بازم اونو نمیفهمین اون وقت باید یه فکر اساسی کرد...من اون اوایل با ریاضی مشکل داشتم ولی سرسخت بودم...یه معادله ساده رو نمیتونستم حل کنم همش اشباه در میومد....ولی من اون معادله رو 13 بار حل کردم تا به جواب رسیدم اونقدر خوندم تا روش کم بشه...
> فعلا اینا یادم بود...موفق باشید


خداییش چطور شیمی میخونی؟

----------


## mohmmad.amin.v

> من مشکلی توی درسام ندارم تنها مشکلم اینه که همش با خودم میگم آخرش چی میشه؟؟
> و اینکه آزمون رو واقعا نمیدونم باید چی ثبت نام کنم.....
> خانه کنکور چیه؟؟


بزگترین مشکل ما اینه که به موفق شدن و یا به شکست زیاد فکر میکنیم شما تلاشت رو بکن وبه عدالت خدا شک نداشته باش حتما اگه تلاش کنی و وقتی که صرف فکر کردن به شکست یا موفقیت فکر میکنی رو درس بخونی موفق میشی.

----------


## shirin_adp

بچه برای کسی که زبان و عربیش صفره چه پیشنهادی دارید که تا کنکور به درصد ۸۰ برسه؟

برای هندسه پایه چه منابعی رو پیشنهاد می کنید و نحوه مطالعه؟؟

کسی از dvd نیما نوروزی استفاده کرده؟برای رسیدن به درصد ۷۰ مناسبه؟میشه ازش نتیجه گرفت؟ 

برای دروس ریاضی رشته ریاضی چه منبعی رو پیشنهاد می کنید؟

با توجه به این که فارق التحصیلم وقت زیاد برای مطالعه چند منبع از هر درس دارم.

مرسی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## man4005

میشه نحوه خوندن شیمی ومنابع رو بگی؟

----------


## خوبه

به نظر من الان فقط بخونین.اولم از کتابای درسی و تمریناش شروع کنین.مهمترین نبع کتاب درسیه.از الان که خوب بخونین تازه نزدیکای عید کم کم روش درست درس خوندن دستتون میاد.البته اگه خوب بخونید,وگرنه ممکنه ۱ماه قبل کنکور تازه بفهمید چجوری باید درس بخونید و اون موقع دیره.
دوتا نکته طلایی:
۱.پیوستگی,پیوستگی,پیوستگی.ه  رروز حتما درس بخونید.حتی اگه شده ۲,۳ساعت.اما حتما وطالعه باشه.
۲.مرور,مرور,مرور.چیزی که اکثر بچه ها مشکلی توش ندارن تست زدن و درس خوندن و ساعت مطالعه بالا هست.ولی چیزی که اکثرا مشکل دارن و باعث رتبه سازی میشه به خاطر آوردن مطالب خونده شده هست.مخصوصا اون آخرا.واین مشکل تنها راه حلش مروره..اگه دارین مثلا زیست میخونین,تا آخر تابستون کلا ۲فصل زیست بخونید اما بهشرطی که ۱۰بار مرورش کنید و تستاشو کامل بزنید.این خیلی مهمه.هیچوقت کیفیت رو فدای کمیت نکنید.
دنبال اینکه کی میگه کدوم کتاب خوبه و کی چی داره و چی اومده توبازار که جدیده نرید.باور کنید همش پول اضافست.
اول یه منبع خوب بخرید .اگه تونستید تموم تستاشو بزنید بعد برید سراغ منبع دومش.که مطمعنا اکثر بچه ها نمیتونن.
خودتونو گم نکنید امسال.موفق باشید.

----------


## king of konkur

> بچه برای کسی که زبان و عربیش صفره چه پیشنهادی دارید که تا کنکور به درصد ۸۰ برسه؟
> 
> برای هندسه پایه چه منابعی رو پیشنهاد می کنید و نحوه مطالعه؟؟
> 
> کسی از dvd نیما نوروزی استفاده کرده؟برای رسیدن به درصد ۷۰ مناسبه؟میشه ازش نتیجه گرفت؟ 
> 
> برای دروس ریاضی رشته ریاضی چه منبعی رو پیشنهاد می کنید؟
> 
> با توجه به این که فارق التحصیلم وقت زیاد برای مطالعه چند منبع از هر درس دارم.
> ...


سلام
منابع واسه هر شخص متفاوته
دی وی دی نگیرین بابا. من عربی 70 درصد گاجو گرفتم ب دردم نخورد
زبان که از نظر من فقط باید تست بزنی و لغاتو حفظ کنی. قواعدم اگه عمری باشه ی جزوه عالی دارم و درحال تایپه رایگان میذارم داخل انجمن
عربیم گاج نقره ای بگیر و کار کن
اول ترجمه بخون 36 درصد تو مشتت باشه بعد از دوم شروع کن . عربی خیلی درس مهمیه ها. 
منابعی که من استفاده کردم و خوب بوده رو میگم

هندسه پایه : کلاس رفتم. تست های آی کیو گاجو بزنید حتمن
هندسه تحلیلی : بهترین منبع گاجه خط ویژه حتمن بخرین از همین حالا واسه مرور آخر هفته ها
گسسته و جبر : کلاس رفتم ولی بازم بهترین منبع گاج + خط ویژه گسسته
دیفرانسیل: حتمنت حتمن حتمن حتمن تخته سیاه مهندس مهربان . وقت کردی همه ی تست هارو بزن. اگه وقت نکردی سراسری بزن. من جواب گرفتم. این کتابو حتمن بگیر.عالیه. من دیفو میخاستم بذارم کنار با این کتاب کامل زدم تو کنکور
آمار : خط ویزه . عالی ترین کتابه. همینو بخر و بخون . نصفه روزه تمومه
ریاضی پایه : من جزوه آقای علیزاده رو داشتم. عالی بود

اگه سوالی هست در خدمتم

----------


## amirhosseinR

> خداییش چطور شیمی میخونی؟


این نتیجه دو سالو وسه ماهو 24 روز شیمی خوندنه.........من المپیادی بودم........حدود 40 تا کتاب که بعضیاشو چند بار خوندم و بعضیاشو فقط سرفصل های لازمو...20000تست....هزار و خورده ای سوال تشریحی المپیاد...واسه همینه که ناراحتم 76 زدم....

----------


## amirhosseinR

> میشه نحوه خوندن شیمی ومنابع رو بگی؟


اگه منظورتون بامنه که همونطور که به اون دوست دیگه گفتم من با فدا کردن خیلی چیزا به این رسیدم که به نظر خودم ارزششو نداشت و خیلی راحتتر میتونستم شیمیو 90 بزنم......البته چیزای ارزشمندی هم بدست اوردم...
من که خودم کلا از سال سوم به بعد تا کنکور اصلا شیمی نخوندم(جز برخی حفظیات و تحلیل آزمون) ولی اگه یه توصیه بخوام برای کنکوری بکنم اینه:
من خودم منبع کنکوریم مبتکران بود(البته بعضی ها میگن واسه سوم و پیش خیلی سبز بخونین که من باهاش سروکار نداشتم و نظری هم راجع ندارم)...
اول درسنامه.......بعد تستایvit.....آخر هر فصل هم تستای کنکور...
از متن کتاب هم غافل نشید که کنکور داره یکم گیر میده به حفظیات مخصوصا تو شمارشی ها....ساختار ها رو حفظ کنید مخصوصا معروفاش آسپرین و گلوکز و......کتاب درسی خیلی مهمه...
بعدشم یکم سفت و سخت باشد...میبینی نمیفهمی دوباره بخون نشد دوباره بخووووون......من خودم دفعه اول که ساختار لوویس رو از رو مبتکران خوندم سه روز و هر روز 5 ساعت فقط واسه همین وقت گذاشتم....یادمه 20 تا برگه A4 پشت و رو پر ساختار لوویس شد....حالا بماند که بعدش بازم چندصد بار اونا رو مرور کردم....اینطوریه که حالا هر ساختاری بهم بدن به محض شنیدن اسم ساختارش تو ذهنمه ......

----------


## Lullaby

من براي شیمی از دوم چهار فصل رو کامل از مبتکران زدم اما به نظرم سوالاتش ذهنم رو درگیر نمیکنه 
آزمون فار رو خریدم خوبه؟؟

----------


## amirhosseinR

> من مشکلی توی درسام ندارم تنها مشکلم اینه که همش با خودم میگم آخرش چی میشه؟؟
> و اینکه آزمون رو واقعا نمیدونم باید چی ثبت نام کنم.....
> خانه کنکور چیه؟؟


یه جور کتابخونس مخصوص کنکوریا...قوانین خاصی داره که کمک میکنه بهتون.....درضمن شهریه ش بالاس ولی به نظر من میارزه چون آدم پزشکی قبول شه با یه روز کار کل پولیو که خرج کرده درمیاره...در کل بچه های که اونجا بودن غیر از اینکه از شهریه گلایه داشتن همه قبول داشتن خیلی بهشون کمک شده....
من خودم تو خونه اصن نمیتونستم درس بخونم هی امروز فردا میکردم و ساعت مطالعم پایین بود...دقیقا از 18 ابان که رفتم همون اول ساعت مطالعه هفتگیم شده شصت و خورده ای و تا خودکنکور بین 70 تا 80 ساعت در هفته خوندم(البته من انگیزه بالایی داشتم)جز سه هفته که که خیلی کم خوندم دوتا 55 ساعت و یه 45 ساعت....
نمیدونم تو شهر شما هست یا نه...از دوستان و معلماتون بپرسین....
واسه آزمون گیر نده من هر سه تارو رفتم...قلمچی سخت تره ...گزینه دو سوالاش خوبه...سنجش شیمیش چرته بقیش بد نیس....
ولی در کل توصیه میکنم بری قلمچی...یادتم باشه تا پشتیبان بهت زنگ زد برا تبلیغ کتابو و همایشو ... و تا پول بگیرن....تو فقط فحش بده...اینو شوخی کردم چون اعصابم از دستشون داغونه
آخرشم این میشه که یه رشته خوب بهترین جا قبول میشی وآینده و زندگی خیلی بهتری داری...



*این کاربران به خاطر ارسال مفید amirhosseinR عزیز ، از ایش*

----------


## mohmmad.amin.v

> بچه برای کسی که زبان و عربیش صفره چه پیشنهادی دارید که تا کنکور به درصد ۸۰ برسه؟
> 
> برای هندسه پایه چه منابعی رو پیشنهاد می کنید و نحوه مطالعه؟؟
> 
> کسی از dvd نیما نوروزی استفاده کرده؟برای رسیدن به درصد ۷۰ مناسبه؟میشه ازش نتیجه گرفت؟ 
> 
> برای دروس ریاضی رشته ریاضی چه منبعی رو پیشنهاد می کنید؟
> 
> با توجه به این که فارق التحصیلم وقت زیاد برای مطالعه چند منبع از هر درس دارم.
> ...


زبان میکروگاج یا مبتکران عربی هم کامل خیلی سبز غزال موسوی

----------


## Arya3f

> یه جور کتابخونس مخصوص کنکوریا...قوانین خاصی داره که کمک میکنه بهتون.....درضمن شهریه ش بالاس ولی به نظر من میارزه چون آدم پزشکی قبول شه با یه روز کار کل پولیو که خرج کرده درمیاره...در کل بچه های که اونجا بودن غیر از اینکه از شهریه گلایه داشتن همه قبول داشتن خیلی بهشون کمک شده....
> من خودم تو خونه اصن نمیتونستم درس بخونم هی امروز فردا میکردم و ساعت مطالعم پایین بود...دقیقا از 18 ابان که رفتم همون اول ساعت مطالعه هفتگیم شده شصت و خورده ای و تا خودکنکور بین 70 تا 80 ساعت در هفته خوندم(البته من انگیزه بالایی داشتم)جز سه هفته که که خیلی کم خوندم دوتا 55 ساعت و یه 45 ساعت....
> نمیدونم تو شهر شما هست یا نه...از دوستان و معلماتون بپرسین....
> واسه آزمون گیر نده من هر سه تارو رفتم...قلمچی سخت تره ...گزینه دو سوالاش خوبه...سنجش شیمیش چرته بقیش بد نیس....
> ولی در کل توصیه میکنم بری قلمچی...یادتم باشه تا پشتیبان بهت زنگ زد برا تبلیغ کتابو و همایشو ... و تا پول بگیرن....تو فقط فحش بده...اینو شوخی کردم چون اعصابم از دستشون داغونه
> آخرشم این میشه که یه رشته خوب بهترین جا قبول میشی وآینده و زندگی خیلی بهتری داری...
> 
> 
> 
> *این کاربران به خاطر ارسال مفید amirhosseinR عزیز ، از ایش*


80 ساعت در هفته ؟ اونم به مدت 6  7 ماه پشت سرهم؟؟ 
شما مگه مدرسه نمیرفتید؟

----------


## bozorgvar

دوستان من کنکوری 96 ام . راستشو بخواین خیلی دیر شروع کردم . دیر . آیا نیازه که حتمن درسا رو تموم کنم تابستون ؟ آخه چیز شدنی ای نیست :Yahoo (21): 
منظورم پایست :d

----------


## Lullaby

ممنون اما ما خانه ی کنکور نداریم من گاهی اوقات میرم کتابخونه ولی چون شهر بزرگه تا برسم خونه میمیرم از خستگی بعدشم که اصلا نمیتونم درس بخونم.....

----------


## Arya3f

> ممنون اما ما خانه ی کنکور نداریم من گاهی اوقات میرم کتابخونه ولی چون شهر بزرگه تا برسم خونه میمیرم از خستگی بعدشم که اصلا نمیتونم درس بخونم.....


سلام یه کاری کن که دیگه لازم نباشه بعدش چیزی بخونی. یعنی بعد از اینکه حجم مورد نظرت رو خوندی برگرد

----------


## amirhosseinR

> 80 ساعت در هفته ؟ اونم به مدت 6  7 ماه پشت سرهم؟؟ 
> شما مگه مدرسه نمیرفتید؟


نه اکثر اوقات میپیچوندم اول گیر میدادن ولی بعدش دیگه طبیعی شد بعدشم موقعی که مدرسه میرفتم تو رنج شصت و خورده ای بود....
وقتایی هم که تطعیل بودم تا 92 ساعت هم داشتم(البته میخواستم 104 ساعت بخونم که خواب موندم و شد 92) تو ماه رمضون میخواین کارنامه مطالعاتیمو بذارم؟؟؟(دوستان امیدوارم سوءتفاهم نشه من فقط برای کمک اینجام و خواستم بگم اگه 92 ساعت هم بخونید زیاد نیست نه اینکه پز بدم)

----------


## mohmmad.amin.v

> دوستان من کنکوری 96 ام . راستشو بخواین خیلی دیر شروع کردم . دیر . آیا نیازه که حتمن درسا رو تموم کنم تابستون ؟ آخه چیز شدنی ای نیست
> منظورم پایست :d


به هیچ وجه الان ناامید نشو شک نکن اگه تلاش کنی میتونی  *تو طول سال* خودت رو به دیگران برسونی . 
الان سعی کن درس ها _تخصصی_ و درس هایی که باهاشون مشکل داری و ضعفت هست رو بخونی . هرچقدر بیشتر بهتر .
ناامید شدن اونم از الان کار درستی نیست تلاش بکن حتما موفق میشی.

----------


## Arya3f

> نه اکثر اوقات میپیچوندم اول گیر میدادن ولی بعدش دیگه طبیعی شد بعدشم موقعی که مدرسه میرفتم تو رنج شصت و خورده ای بود....
> وقتایی هم که تطعیل بودم تا 92 ساعت هم داشتم(البته میخواستم 104 ساعت بخونم که خواب موندم و شد 92) تو ماه رمضون میخواین کارنامه مطالعاتیمو بذارم؟؟؟(دوستان امیدوارم سوءتفاهم نشه من فقط برای کمک اینجام و خواستم بگم اگه 92 ساعت هم بخونید زیاد نیست نه اینکه پز بدم)


92 ساعت؟ really؟
من یادمه تو یه جایی درصد های کنکورتونو گذاشته بودید. زیست فکر کنم 40 50 ریاضی هم 30 فکر کنم و ....
یعنی اونهمه خوندن شده این درصدا؟ البته الان منظورم مسخره کردن نبوداا منظورم اینه که اگه با اینهمه خوندن این درصدا ی خیلی خوب ولی نه عالی گیرت میاد پس اینجوری  دخل کسایی مثله من درمیاد خوب

----------


## Hossein.A

> من براي شیمی از دوم چهار فصل رو کامل از مبتکران زدم اما به نظرم سوالاتش ذهنم رو درگیر نمیکنه 
> آزمون فار رو خریدم خوبه؟؟


اگه برای سال دوم هست میتونید نشر الگو بگیرین که شیمی سال دومش تستای خوبی داره...

ازمون فار رو بزارین واسه اخر کار که 3 تا پایه رو تموم کردین .  یا مثلا بعد عید.

اگه ام که خریدین پس تستای همونو بزنین نیازی به الگو نیست . 
کلا از این مدلا که دورشون کتاب جمع میکنن نباشین

----------


## mohmmad.amin.v

> اگه برای سال دوم هست میتونید نشر الگو بگیرین که شیمی سال دومش تستای خوبی داره...
> 
> ازمون فار رو بزارین واسه اخر کار که 3 تا پایه رو تموم کردین .  یا مثلا بعد عید.
> 
> اگه ام که خریدین پس تستای همونو بزنین نیازی به الگو نیست . 
> کلا از این مدلا که دورشون کتاب جمع میکنن نباشین


همیشه از نظرات مفید شما بهره بردم 
به نظر شما بهترین کتاب واسه تست شیمی 3 چی هست؟؟؟ چندجا شنیدم گاج از خیلی سبز و مبتکران بهتر عمل کرده

----------


## Baloot

اول درصدتون رو مشخص کنید اگر 70 درصد رو مدنظر دارید یا حتی 80 درصد . گرفتن کتاب هایی مثل نشر الگو یه جور حماقته به خاطر 2 3 تست بیشتر که حجم مطالب خوندنیتون رو نباید 2 برابر کنید...

----------


## Lullaby

مبتکران رو دوبار توی تابستون میخونم سال تحصیلی هم نشر
تست های المپیاد رو باید از کجا پیدا کننم؟؟ترجیحا کتاب بگین حوصله دانلود کردن و گشتن نداارم

----------


## Lullaby

خب برای 100 میخونم که زیر 70 نشم دیگه

----------


## amirhosseinR

> 92 ساعت؟ really؟
> من یادمه تو یه جایی درصد های کنکورتونو گذاشته بودید. زیست فکر کنم 40 50 ریاضی هم 30 فکر کنم و ....
> یعنی اونهمه خوندن شده این درصدا؟ البته الان منظورم مسخره کردن نبوداا منظورم اینه که اگه با اینهمه خوندن این درصدا ی خیلی خوب ولی نه عالی گیرت میاد پس اینجوری  دخل کسایی مثله من درمیاد خوب


سوال خیلی خوبیه...
اولا من پایم ضعیف بود معدل دومم 13.31 .....دوما من از ابان شروع کردم سوماکنکورمو خراب کردم به این نگاه کنید:
خودتون مقایسه کنید مربوط به کنکورای 89 تا 94اولی max وmin درصدای کنکورای گذشته و دومی درصد 95)
ادبیات>>32 تا 77>>کنکور 95>59%
عربی>>19 تا 57>>کنکور95>>67%
دینی>>52 تا 100>>کنکور95>>57%
زبان >>36 تا 89 >>کنکور 95>>57%
ریاضی>>33 تا 64>>کنکور95>>30% 3 درصد پایین تر از پایین تریین درصد محتمل!!!
زیست>>47 تا 76>>کنکور95>>41% 6درصد پایین تر از پایین ترین درصد محتمل!!!
فیزیک>>56 تا 84>>کنکور95>>48% 8درصد پایین تر از پایین ترین درصد محتمل!!!
شیمی>>66 تا 100>>کنکور 95>>76%
واسه همینه که میگن همه چی به کنکور بستگی داره به اینکه تو اون 4 ساعت چیکار میکنی...ایا میتونی استرستو کنترل کنی؟؟......من برای اولین بار تو عمرم سر یه آزمون،فقط و فقط کنکور دستشوییم گرفت.....
بعدشم من با همین درصدا حدود 800 منطقه یکو میارم که خیلیم بد نیس...
امیدوارم شما کنکورتونو خراب نکید.........

----------


## Saeedza160

> مبتکران رو دوبار توی تابستون میخونم سال تحصیلی هم نشر
> تست های المپیاد رو باید از کجا پیدا کننم؟؟ترجیحا کتاب بگین حوصله دانلود کردن و گشتن نداارم


تکمیلی مبتکران یا اگر مبتکران۹۲به قبل باشه(زمانی که دوجلدی بود)

----------


## king of konkur

> سوال خیلی خوبیه...
> اولا من پایم ضعیف بود معدل دومم 13.31 .....دوما من از ابان شروع کردم سوماکنکورمو خراب کردم به این نگاه کنید:
> خودتون مقایسه کنید مربوط به کنکورای 89 تا 94اولی max وmin درصدای کنکورای گذشته و دومی درصد 95)
> ادبیات>>32 تا 77>>کنکور 95>59%
> عربی>>19 تا 57>>کنکور95>>67%
> دینی>>52 تا 100>>کنکور95>>57%
> زبان >>36 تا 89 >>کنکور 95>>57%
> ریاضی>>33 تا 64>>کنکور95>>30% 3 درصد پایین تر از پایین تریین درصد محتمل!!!
> زیست>>47 تا 76>>کنکور95>>41% 6درصد پایین تر از پایین ترین درصد محتمل!!!
> ...


من سر فیزیک دسشوییم گرفت
دقیقا برای اولین بار
و تا آخر خودمو جمع کردم و سوالارو حل کردم
اصن تمرکزم پرید بخدا

----------


## Lullaby

نه من مبتکران تک جلدی سفید دارم همون که مندلیف با جدول تناوبی کنارش روشه

----------


## Lullaby

دوستان جواب بدین سوالات المپیاد رو از کدوم کتاب باید پیدا کنم که همشون یه جا باشه😭😭😭

----------


## amirhosseinR

> مبتکران رو دوبار توی تابستون میخونم سال تحصیلی هم نشر
> تست های المپیاد رو باید از کجا پیدا کننم؟؟ترجیحا کتاب بگین حوصله دانلود کردن و گشتن نداارم


المپیادهای شیمی ایران: مرحله اول، جلد اول
البته بهتره جلد دومشو بخرید به الان نزدیک تره
درضمن تو همین سایت واسه دانلود هست یا المپیادوس یا آیروک

----------


## Saeedza160

> نه من مبتکران تک جلدی سفید دارم همون که مندلیف با جدول تناوبی کنارش روشه


خب یه جلد دیگه داره به اسم تکمیلی اونو تهیه کنید البته اگه عجله ای ندارید صبر کنید چاپ جدید بیاد له نظر من

----------


## amirhosseinR

> من سر فیزیک دسشوییم گرفت
> دقیقا برای اولین بار
> و تا آخر خودمو جمع کردم و سوالارو حل کردم
> اصن تمرکزم پرید بخدا


منم دقیقا از فیزیک دستشوییم گرفت...قضیه مشکوکه...کار طراح فیزیکه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Saeedza160

> المپیادهای شیمی ایران: مرحله اول، جلد اول
> البته بهتره جلد دومشو بخرید به الان نزدیک تره
> درضمن تو همین سایت واسه دانلود هست یا المپیادوس یا آیروک


سلام داداش من هم مثل تو المپیادی بودم اما نه به شدت تو مبتکران سال دوم درسنامه هاشو حفظم ترمودینامیک و استو و محلولو هم خوندم اما برای هیچ کدوم تست نزدم،حتی صفحه درسنامه هاشونو حفظم ولی تست نزدم ،ضمنا پیش۱رو هم خوندم به نظرت اگه رسیدم(ان شا الله)تست اینارو بزنم .شیمیو تو تابستون تموم کنم یا نه باعث میشه تو سال بهش ی توجهی کنم.
با توجه که میخوام تک رقمی بشم.دمت گرم داداش

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط shirin_adp


بچه برای کسی که زبان و عربیش صفره چه پیشنهادی دارید که تا کنکور به درصد ۸۰ برسه؟

برای هندسه پایه چه منابعی رو پیشنهاد می کنید و نحوه مطالعه؟؟

کسی از dvd نیما نوروزی استفاده کرده؟برای رسیدن به درصد ۷۰ مناسبه؟میشه ازش نتیجه گرفت؟ 

برای دروس ریاضی رشته ریاضی چه منبعی رو پیشنهاد می کنید؟

با توجه به این که فارق التحصیلم وقت زیاد برای مطالعه چند منبع از هر درس دارم.

مرسی 


زبان=گسترش دایره لغات - عربی=استفاده از کلاس ناصح زاده
فیزیک جناب نمیا نوروزی خوبه , در مورد درصد 70 هم به خیلی عوامل بستگی داره نه نیما نوروزی و نه هیچ کسی این تضمین رو هیچ وقت نمیتونه بده
درمورد چند منبعی هم=کار کردن یک تست 5بار خیلی بهتر از کار کردن 5تست برای یکبار هست
درمورد سایر سوالاتتون اطلاعی ندارم چون من تجربی بودم*

----------


## amirhosseinR

> المپیادهای شیمی ایران: مرحله اول، جلد اول
> البته بهتره جلد دومشو بخرید به الان نزدیک تره
> درضمن تو همین سایت واسه دانلود هست یا المپیادوس یا آیروک


اینم لینک  دانلود المپیادا:
دریافت برنامه - المپیادهای علمی ایران - آیریسک
ترجیحا از دوره 20 به بعد دانلود کنید دوره 20 مال 6 سال پیشه

----------


## amirhosseinR

> سلام داداش من هم مثل تو المپیادی بودم اما نه به شدت تو مبتکران سال دوم درسنامه هاشو حفظم ترمودینامیک و استو و محلولو هم خوندم اما برای هیچ کدوم تست نزدم،حتی صفحه درسنامه هاشونو حفظم ولی تست نزدم ،ضمنا پیش۱رو هم خوندم به نظرت اگه رسیدم(ان شا الله)تست اینارو بزنم .شیمیو تو تابستون تموم کنم یا نه باعث میشه تو سال بهش ی توجهی کنم.
> با توجه که میخوام تک رقمی بشم.دمت گرم داداش


سلام المپیادی
اولا تبریک میگم اومدی کنکوری بشی و اون المپیاد نامردو با بی عدالتیاش مخصوصا وضع سوال طرح کردن دکتر کیانمهر  رو کنار گذاشتی
منظورتو درس نفهمیدم ولی تستارو حتما بزن اگه احساس کردی وقتگیره تستای مهمترو بزن که خودش گفته....از موج آزمون نشر الگو هم حتما استفاده کن که منبع تست خیلی خوبیه

----------


## Saeedza160

> سلام المپیادی
> اولا تبریک میگم اومدی کنکوری بشی و اون المپیاد نامردو با بی عدالتیاش مخصوصا وضع سوال طرح کردن دکتر کیانمهر  رو کنار گذاشتی
> منظورتو درس نفهمیدم ولی تستارو حتما بزن اگه احساس کردی وقتگیره تستای مهمترو بزن که خودش گفته....از موج آزمون نشر الگو هم حتما استفاده کن که منبع تست خیلی خوبیه


ممنون البته خداروشکر زود متوجه شدم و بعد از مرحله اول سال دوم دیگه ولش کردم دید حتی مدرسه نمیزاره هفته آخر سر کلاس دفاعی و جغرافی نرم!بعدشم که مرحله دوم قبول شدم گفتن اصلا میزاریم مدرسه نیای ولی من دیگه سمتش نرفتم.سوالم این بود که من تا پیش۱رو خوندم به نظرتون اگه تستاشونو از خیلی سبز و مبتکران زدم برم پیش۲رو تو تابستون بخونم یانه؟چون من روزی۳ساعت براش وقت گذاشتم.بازم ممنون

----------


## amirhosseinR

> ممنون البته خداروشکر زود متوجه شدم و بعد از مرحله اول سال دوم دیگه ولش کردم دید حتی مدرسه نمیزاره هفته آخر سر کلاس دفاعی و جغرافی نرم!بعدشم که مرحله دوم قبول شدم گفتن اصلا میزاریم مدرسه نیای ولی من دیگه سمتش نرفتم.سوالم این بود که من تا پیش۱رو خوندم به نظرتون اگه تستاشونو از خیلی سبز و مبتکران زدم برم پیش۲رو تو تابستون بخونم یانه؟چون من روزی۳ساعت براش وقت گذاشتم.بازم ممنون


آره ببین اول شروع کن تستاشو از خیلی سبز و مبتکران بزن بعد اگه تموم شد و وقت اضافی اومد برو سراغ  پیش2
درضمن المپیادیا چون قبلا با ماشین حساب کار میکردن تو کنکور مشکل میشه واسشون...از همین حالا محاسباتتو قوی کن...

----------


## Saeedza160

اصن یه چیز جالب بگم اومدم برای المپیاد ماشین حساب بخرم دیدم گرونه نخریدم!همه بهم میخندیدن میگفتن المپیادی بدون ماشین حساب مثل سرباز بی تفنگه!(چون دوم بودم فقط میخواستم از سوم ترمو رو جواب بدم که دادم گفتم حالا فوقش وقت کم اومد وقت استو ومحلول رو میزارم رو جمع و تفریق ترمو)
بازم ممنون داداش لطف کردی ان شا الله بهترینارو قبول شی

----------


## Blackfire747

کنکوری های گل
یه نصیحت برادرانه براتون دارم 
 :Y (724): 
توسال سعی کنین اگه امکانش هست یک آزمون حالا هر موسسه ای هست شرکت کنین اگه امکانش نیست که مهم نیست.
نو ای آزمونا گاهی اوقات برای به آزمون تمتم تلاشتونو میکنین ولی نتیجه ی دلخواهتون نماید اما نا امید نشین.
گاهی اوقات هم کم کاری میکنین ولی نتیجی بیش از حد انتظار رو بدست میارید در این موقع هم مغرور نشید.
خودمو مثال میزنم یه برای یک آزمون تمام تلاشمو کردم ولی خب نتیجش ۸۰۰ تا کاهش تراز بودولی مهم نبود برام
ولی یه بار از ۲۱ روز ۵ روزشو خوب خوندم ولی تو گاج ترازم شد ۷۷۰۰  
پس اگه ترازتون خوب نشد اصلا نا امید نشید چون یه مساله کاملا طبیعیست
.
از همین الآن یه هدف معقول متناسب و بزرگ برای خودتون انتخاب کنین.
هدفی که نه اونقد بزرگ باشه که خارج از حد تواناییتون باشهو نه اونقدر کوچیک که ارادتون رو سست کنه.

از ارتباطتون با  خدا نزنید چون تنها کسیکه سر جلسه میتونه کمکتون کنه خودشه.

به بهانه ی کنکور هم از روزهو نماز و کارهای واجبتون نزنید که ضرر میکنید.

تواناییهاتونو از خودتون ندونید از خدا بدونید چون اونوقته که به غرور گرفتار نمیشید.

تو رو دربایستی با هیچ کسی نیوفتید  چون بعضی اوقات ناراحت شدن پسر خالتون برای نرفتن به عروسیش لصلا مهم نیست

از این اینترنت لعنتی هم دل بکنید چون بد بختتون میکنه 

موفق باشید

----------


## amirhosseinR

> دوستان جواب بدین سوالات المپیاد رو از کدوم کتاب باید پیدا کنم که همشون یه جا باشه��������������  ����


http://olampiad.us/wp-content/upload...290.pdf?5a8866
این یکی طبقه بندی شدس....شیمی 1 و 2و 3(اون زمان پیش جز منابع نبود)...دقت کنید شیمی یک هم جزء منابع المپیاده اونا رو نخونید..البته این دوره 14 تا 22 هست...

اینم دوره 23 تنهاhttp://olampiad.us/wp-content/upload...275.pdf?5a8866
پاسخ تشریحی23ChemOlympiad23_91-92_M1_Pasokh-Mahdavi_www.chemyazd.com
اینم دوره 24 تنهاhttp://olampiad.us/wp-content/upload...275.pdf?5a8866
پاسخ تشریحی 24http://iroch.ir/up/uploads/1393054955711.pdf
اینم دوره 25 با تشریحی:المپیاد شیمی دوره 25- گروه شیمی فارس
اینم 26:soalat
پاسخ 26:Untitled
همشم لینک مستقیمه...
اینم یه جایی که همه رو داره ومیتونین انتخاب کنید:سوالات المپیادهای شیمی - شیمی زنده شیمی زنده

----------


## Lullaby

با تشکر
اما کتاب الگوی المپیاد ( مسعود جعفری )برای کنکور خوبه؟؟

----------


## king of konkur

up

----------


## konkuri100

سلام کتابی معرفی کنید که همه سوال های المپیاد را تا سال 94 با پاسخ تشریحی داشته باشد. زیست شناسی و شیمی

----------


## farshad7

> سلام کتابی معرفی کنید که همه سوال های المپیاد را تا سال 94 با پاسخ تشریحی داشته باشد. زیست شناسی و شیمی


برای کنکور میخای؟؟؟؟؟

اگه اره زیست اصلا به دردت نمیخوره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amirhosseinR

> سلام کتابی معرفی کنید که همه سوال های المپیاد را تا سال 94 با پاسخ تشریحی داشته باشد. زیست شناسی و شیمی


http://olampiad.us/wp-content/upload...290.pdf?5a8866
این یکی طبقه بندی شدس....شیمی 1 و 2و 3(اون زمان پیش جز منابع نبود)...دقت کنید شیمی یک هم جزء منابع المپیاده اونا رو نخونید..البته این دوره 14 تا 22 هست...

اینم دوره 23 تنها
http://olampiad.us/wp-content/upload...275.pdf?5a8866
پاسخ تشریحی23
ChemOlympiad23_91-92_M1_Pasokh-Mahdavi_www.chemyazd.com
اینم دوره 24 تنها
http://olampiad.us/wp-content/upload...275.pdf?5a8866
پاسخ تشریحی 24
http://iroch.ir/up/uploads/1393054955711.pdf
اینم دوره 25 با تشریحی:
المپیاد شیمی دوره 25- گروه شیمی فارس
اینم 26:
soalat
پاسخ 26:
Untitled
همشم لینک مستقیمه...
اینم یه جایی که همه رو داره ومیتونین انتخاب کنید:
سوالات المپیادهای شیمی - شیمی زنده شیمی زنده
بعدشم خود انتشارات دانش پژوهان داره دیگه کتابارو...میتونین از آیریسک بخرین

----------


## farshad7

> http://olampiad.us/wp-content/upload...290.pdf?5a8866
> این یکی طبقه بندی شدس....شیمی 1 و 2و 3(اون زمان پیش جز منابع نبود)...دقت کنید شیمی یک هم جزء منابع المپیاده اونا رو نخونید..البته این دوره 14 تا 22 هست...
> 
> اینم دوره 23 تنها
> http://olampiad.us/wp-content/upload...275.pdf?5a8866
> پاسخ تشریحی23
> ChemOlympiad23_91-92_M1_Pasokh-Mahdavi_www.chemyazd.com
> اینم دوره 24 تنها
> http://olampiad.us/wp-content/upload...275.pdf?5a8866
> ...


مثلا اینو تازه منتشر کرده :Yahoo (4): 




کتاباشو خیلی دیر بروز میکنه من خودم المپیاد مرحله یکشو گرفتم تا 92 رو داشت بقیه رو باید دالنود کنی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amirhosseinR

مرحله دو رو نگیرید بدرد کنکور نمیخوره.....اگه هم گرفتید با ماشین حساب حل کنید...چون مثه کنکور اعدادش دستی ساده نمیشن....ولی انصافا خیلی سوالای جذابیو داره...من خودم سر آزمون یه خفنشو حل کردم کلی حس غرور بهم دس داد...واین شد که قبول نشدم.... :Yahoo (4): 
درضمن هرکدومو که گرفتید جلد دومشو بگیرید که به الان نزدیک تره...مثلا الان شیمی دوره 26 هست ولی این کتاب که جلد یکه تا 18 داره.......

----------


## sis413

من تجربه خودمو میگم
کل سالو عالی طی کردم به جز دوماه تقریبن مونده به کنکور یعنی دوماه اخرو افتضاح بودم
اگر اون دوماه رو یکم بیشتر تحمل میکردم شاید الان باخیال راحت منتظر ثبت نام واسه پزشکی بودم ولی الان....
به هیج وجه احساس خستگی رو به خودتون راه ندین
برعکس من عمل کنین ینی ماه های اول زیاد فشار نیارین که اخرش ببرین(البته کم کاری هم نکنین)
بایه مشاور خوب تاکید میکنم مشاور خوب نه هر مشاوری مشورت کنین

----------


## king of konkur

up

----------


## hassanhafezi

راز موفقیت اینه ک شما تو سال خیلی عالی و باکیفیت و سریع درسا رو بخونید بعد یه 100 روز برا جمع بندی وقت داشته باشید عالی میشید

----------

